# separar sí·labes



## Lourpv

Per favor, algú em pot dir com es separa en síl·labes les  paraules: seuen, veuen, etc.

Moltes gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Lourpv,

Diria que seria _se-uen_ i _ve-uen_. La U és semiconsonant, com a _no-ies_.


----------



## Dixie!

Dissenteixo 

No són diftongs decreixents? 

Si fos així seria seu-en, veu-en.

És molt possible que m'equivoque, sempre se m'ha donat prou malament això dels diftongs...


----------



## betulina

Tampoc no és el meu fort, Dixie, però diria que no són diftongs decreixents. _eu_ sí que ho seria (neula, veu), però en aquest cas, en haver-hi una altra vocal al darrere, la U semiconsonàntica forma síl·laba amb la vocal següent. Com a La-ia, no-ia...

Sóc pèssima explicant-ho, si algú ens ho sap explicar millor, endavant!


----------



## Dixie!

Potser sí, Betu!


----------



## betulina

Potser sí però esperem confirmacions...


----------



## Keiria

Tal com diu la betulina la u fa de consonant en aquests casos, i per tant se separen com se-uen i ve-uen.


----------



## ernest_

betulina said:


> Tampoc no és el meu fort, Dixie, però diria que no són diftongs decreixents. _eu_ sí que ho seria (neula, veu), però en aquest cas, en haver-hi una altra vocal al darrere, la U semiconsonàntica forma síl·laba amb la vocal següent. Com a La-ia, no-ia...



Jo diria que és així com dius.


----------



## ampurdan

Segons això: http://www.iesmontjuic.org/media/pdfs/0.941093001174501780.pdf, "una *i *o una *u *quan les trobem enmig de dues vocals (tan diftong amb la vocal següent, i diem que tenen valor de consonant" i posa com exemples, entre altres, "ve-uen" i "mo-uen".


----------



## Eixerit

Dissenteixo 



> No són diftongs decreixents?
> 
> Si fos així seria seu-en, veu-en.
> 
> És molt possible que m'equivoque, sempre se m'ha donat prou malament això dels diftongs...



No. Després de vocal, a inici de paraula i després de gü i qü (o "qu" si la u és pronunciada) són creixents.

cuota (cua grossa) té 3 síl·labes.

quota té 2 síl·labes. Un error molt freqüent és dir aquesta paraula com "cuota" per causa de creure que és més correcte.


----------



## Dixie!

M'heu fet posar la cara roja


----------

